# Disney embroidery designs



## blacklab (Feb 13, 2008)

does anyone know where I can get disney embroidery designs? I don't want to sell them; just want them for my own use and for gifts.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

google 
*Disney embroidery designs*


2500+ FILES OF DISNEY EMBROIDERY DESIGNS


----------



## ptmoore (May 2, 2010)

Brother Disney, has exclusive rights to designs by Disney, so you will have to use
a Brother machine with Designs for them to sew out.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

ptmoore said:


> Brother Disney, has exclusive rights to designs by Disney, so you will have to use
> a Brother machine with Designs for them to sew out.


I believe it can only be a smaller home type of machine. When I bought my PR-650 they said that it would not do them because it was considered a commercial machine. It must have something in the software that recognizes licensed material and restricts it.


----------



## ptmoore (May 2, 2010)

You are right, the designs are accepted by the Brother embroidery machine designed and licensed for use of their designs. I don't remember which one, but more info Google it


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

Check Dakota Collectables, they used to have some designs available for personal use.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Dakota Collectibles doesn't have any current Disney designs. They used to but there aren't any in their current licensed designs. You may still be able to get some from the warehouse sales. They used to sell designs that were no longer available but they still had some in the warehouse in their discontinued items. That may be a possibility.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

From Brothers. They have a deal with Disney.


----------



## susanralf (Mar 1, 2010)

Buechee said:


> From Brothers. They have a deal with Disney.


but do Brother have a catalogue of designs on offer?


----------



## themartaman (Jul 23, 2010)

The Disney designs I have work on my PR600II. Also worked on the Toyota I had. The Brother cards may only work on a Brother home machine.


----------



## blacklab (Feb 13, 2008)

themartaman said:


> The Disney designs I have work on my PR600II. Also worked on the Toyota I had. The Brother cards may only work on a Brother home machine.


Where did you get those designs?


----------



## themartaman (Jul 23, 2010)

Had them so long can't remember where I got them. May have come with other items.


----------

